# Does your poodle use their paws alot?



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My cat Gizzie (RIP) used to gently tap me on the shoulder when she wanted my attention. But yes, my poodle uses his paws a lot. It frustrated him when he had to wear the e-collar because although he could get the chew stick in his mouth, he couldn't wrap his paws around it to hold it. He also uses them a lot when he's play fighting with the cat. It looks very catlike.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

One of the poodles I housesit for will literally punch you in the face with her paw if you're sitting down and don't give her the attention she wants. I don't think it's ment to be a literal punch.. just pawing to your attention a little more forceful lol.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh yes, my poodle does use his feet a lot. He has a mean right hook!  Lol, he mostly only uses them when we're playing though, and to hold stuff to chew on it. He always gets spit all over his legs though, gross!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz has a bad habit of using her paws alot in not so lady like ways. She doesn't understand that being a 50 lb spoo kind of means she ISN'T really a lap dog and you often find her turned upside down in my hubby's lap. When you stop petting her she will paw at you... well actually it's more like she *itch slaps you in the face, she doesn't get how long her legs are I guess?? She does it a lot in the bed too whenever she's allowed up there. More than once a dewclaw or wayward toe has poked an eye. 
On the grooming table she will also paw at you if you stop what you are doing or pause to talk. It's a good idea in those cases to step out of reach because again she doesn't have super great aim (that she has awesome aim and intends to try and kill you) and will get you in the face. Most of the time I think she is trying to paw at your shoulder and if she does she will just leave her paw there until you start grooming again. 

Saleen has JUST started to discover she has feet which is a good thing and a bad thing. It's a good thing because I have been trying to get her (and Jazz too) to mind their feet where the little dogs are concerned and where MY feet are concerned. They step all over you and it sucks. Saleen frequently trips over things as well so this discovery of hers is going to help with that. The bad thing is she is learning to use her feet to get attention, as much as you try there are times when it's very hard not to react to that. She also uses them to reach out and grab things on the back of the counter top- BAD GIRL! This is how she stole a cinnimon roll this morning from the pan that was waiting to go in the oven for christmas breakfast. My mother took it away from her but of course by then nobody cared to bake that one ROFL. She uses her feet a lot in play and sometimes it looks like she is trying to catch a toy in her paws when you toss it her way 

I've noticed a lot of my spoo clients use their feet a lot both during grooming and in training classes. The big culprit is the down, the owner gives the hand siggy and the dog paws at they on the way down.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Vaus will slap me with his paws. He is really rough when he plays and I get bruised on my arms alot. He reminds me of a Boxer the way he plays. He will also rub his face on me like a cat and rub up against me like one. This wouldn't be a problem except for
the fact he is about 26 inches tall and weighs about 45 lbs, and almost knocks me down from the shear force of his weight.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh YES! We call it pawing us to death. I got a digital recorder for Christmas I plan on catching Olie giving hugs. It is the sweetest thing ever. He uses his paws a lot. Sometimes it can hurt because he will punch at you when he wants to play, so we are working on that.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Coco taps the backs of your feet when you are in front of her - just to let know she's there. Inca is more interested in using her mouth - pushing doors open, pulling drawers open etc. She does use her feet to investigate a "thing" and only uses her mouth when it seems safe. This was useful to me on Christmas Day when she was investigating something on the carpet with her feet. I might not have taken any notice but my "trouble" radar went off and I was just in time to stop her swallowing a whole segment of a Terry's chocolate orange. Not good when you're a toy poodle. Messing it about with her feet stopped what could have been a disaster.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yummmm I got one in dark chocolate. I put it in the highest cabnet though until I get around to cracking it open and eating it. Thats something Saleen would SURELY be interesting in causing trouble with.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I think so, at least when playing. It's very cute to watch.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

When Atticus sleeps in bed with me he HAS to have his paws touching my face. I'll flip him over so they dont touch me because it is kind of annoying. But I actually find it kind of cute now. His puppy feet are so soft and warm on my face.


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

My ten week old spoo started doing the smacking me this week. It really hurs because her paw is huge and it scratches my face. I adore her but not crazy about getting whacked several times a day.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington does this thing with his feet. He very gently puts his paw on my knee and looks up at me. It's like he is saying everything is ok, I am here. It is the sweetest gesture.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes! Both my Spoos use their paws like hands  hehehehe Especially Apollo! He will kinda "punch" you if he wants your attention LOL, but they with both also "give the paw"/shake randomly... All the time!  
And they use their paws playing with the ball rolling it and stuff, it's cute! 

Here is Apollo "punching" Lou, she doesn't seen to pleased with that 















They hold "bully sticks in the kong" with their "hands" hehehe








This is Lou "giving the paw randomly" to my mother! We both laughed hard, because it was sweet  








Here is a video of Apollo insistently pawing me for more love hehehehe he loves to have his chest scratched! Oh! And Lou is watching TV in the background, she LOVES watching tv LOL

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...C-4564-AC76-C84816B3E6BA_zps7a90a740.mp4.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ExpatCamellia (Feb 9, 2014)

Louis is pretty pawsy too. He's small, but Hubs and I still get whacked at lot whenever the pup wants something. In the morning when he's hungry and I haven't gotten up yet, he either paws me a few times or goes over to his empty bowl and starts pushing it around the kitchen. He does the same thing to his water bowl too, so it can get pretty noisy. He'll also paw me if he wants to play fetch and I'm not responding, or if the door is closed and he wants to get into another room.

He's the only dog I've ever had that uses his paws like that, so maybe it is a poodle thing. I've noticed he's more catlike than my other dogs in general though, which is nice because I also like cats.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, if I am petting GiGi and stop she will reach out and grab my hand with her paw, she will open doors, and can and will change channels with the remote. She also plays like a cat. I hadn't noticed it but my sister did when she saw her playing.


----------

